# Need HD Converter or not?



## VolkerHoerner (Sep 18, 2011)

Hi, sorry at first for my terrible english. I`m new at the USA i moved at the last month from germany.

In the rent of my apartment is cable included. (Brighthouse).
With my HD Television i can`t use the electronic/digital programm guide.

To use the programm guide and other things (HD programms are included too). I need to know which converter i must buy to use the programm guide it don`t must have a hard drive or other specials only for HD watching and Programm guide is enough...for a good price i think round about 100-150 Bucks.

People here they can help me to find the right converter for me? 

I hope you can help me.

Thanks


----------

